# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  El inevitable cierre de las centrales nucleares españolas: una oportunidad económica y social

## termopar

Interesante documento publicado por Greenpeace:




> *El inevitable cierre de las centrales nucleares españolas: una oportunidad económica y social*
> 
> Documento - octubre 25, 2016
> Primer informe de Greenpeace que analiza la oportunidad económica y social de un futuro sin nucleares.
> 
> 
> En este informe se presentan las principales conclusiones del estudio elaborado por Abay Analistas Económicos y Sociales para Greenpeace. El objetivo principal de este estudio es el de poder medir el impacto económico, en términos de empleo y PIB, que tendría el desmantelamiento de las centrales nucleares en España y el trasvase de la energía nuclear a otras fuentes. Asimismo se cuantifican las inversiones requeridas y se profundiza en el tipo de empleo creado por nivel de estudios y sectores más beneficiados. Greenpeace pretende así contribuir al debate y la toma de decisiones sobre el momento de cierre de las centrales nucleares ubicadas en España y el modelo energético al que se debe avanzar con urgencia por motivos ambientales y que, como muestra los resultados del estudio, no solo no tendrá un impacto negativo sobre la economía sino que supondría un importante estímulo positivo sobre la misma.
> 
> El inevitable cierre de las centrales nucleares españolas- una oportunidad económica y social


Referencia: http://www.greenpeace.org/espana/es/...ear-en-Espana/

----------


## Jonasino

> Interesante documento publicado por Greenpeace:




En fin ............

----------


## F. Lázaro

Los de 'Grinpis' no dejan títere con cabeza... anteponen su obsesión antinuclear antes que la lucha contra el cambio climático, cerrando las nucleares que no emiten CO2 para quemar más carbón y gas natural, que suelta CO2 a chorro. Todo muy lógico.

Oportunidad económica y social cerrar el parque nuclear? Claro que sí, creando empleos temporales desmontando las centrales a costa de destruir todos los empleos fijos de las centrales, y haciendo que la factura eléctrica suba aún más ( Véase Alemania vs Francia).

Entre esto y lo de las 'carreras zombies' contra las nucleares, vaya tela con los de 'Grinpis'. Ya sólo falta un ataque alienígena jajaja.

----------


## termopar

Al menos Greenpeace, desde su fundación no ha cambiado su motivación:

- proteger la biodiversidad en todas sus formas.
- prevenir la contaminación y el abuso de los océanos, las tierras, el aire y el agua dulce.
- terminar con todas las amenazas nucleares.
- promover la paz, el desarme mundial y la no violencia.

A los pronucleares os han contaminado primero diciendo que las centrales nucleares eran la fuente más barata de generación eléctrica, lo cual es rotundamente falso. Y en poco tiempo puede acabar siendo la fuente más cara. 

Y ahora se viene con la milonga del cambio climático cuando desde siempre le ha importado un comino. Pero bueno, a algo hay que agarrarse, verdad?

La disminución de CO2 se producirá si hay inversiones en energías renovables, Y la nuclear, más que facilitar, complica las cosas, pues ya se mostró en otro hilo que aquel pais con más nuclear invierte menos en renovable y viceversa.

Es hasta gracioso que me ponga dos ejemplos tales como Francia y Alemania. Uno que elimina la nuclear al completo (Alemania) y el otro que la reducirá del 70% al 50% en breve sustituyéndolas por renovables (Francia). Por supuesto que un cambio tan drástico tiene sus costes temporales. Pero a medio plazo es el camino a seguir, el más barato y el más cuidadoso con el medio ambiente.

En resumen, Greenpeace tiene coherencia de principios desde sus orígenes y se merece un respeto bastante mayor que el que se merecen los pronucleares.

----------


## Jonasino

> En resumen, Greenpeace tiene coherencia de principios desde sus orígenes y se merece un respeto bastante mayor que el que se merecen los pronucleares.




En fin ................

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Al menos Greenpeace, desde su fundación no ha cambiado su motivación:
> 
> En resumen, Greenpeace tiene coherencia de principios desde sus orígenes y se merece un respeto bastante mayor que el que se merecen los pronucleares.


Lo siento, pero tengo que discrepar. Lo dice alguien que fue socio y activista de dicha organización. 

Demasiadas incongruencias en algunos de sus planteamientos. No se puede estar en misa y repicando a la vez.

----------


## termopar

Pues vaya cambio, de activista de greenpeace a activista nuclear. A parte de no dar más argumentos de incoherencia, tanto en uno como en otro lado, me deja sin palabras; no se puede ser más incoherente, quizás con Verstrynge haría buenas migas

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues vaya cambio, de activista de greenpeace a activista nuclear. A parte de no dar más argumentos de incoherencia, tanto en uno como en otro lado, me deja sin palabras; no se puede ser más incoherente, quizás con Verstrynge haría buenas migas


- Dicen querer luchar contra el cambio climático, y su primer objetivo es acabar contra la nuclear, su santo grial.
- Quieren renovables, pero es proyectarse cualquier presa o una hidroeléctrica y se ponen histéricos. ¿En qué quedamos?
- Se investiga para buscar una fuente de energía limpia e inagotable, pero también están en contra de la fusión nuclear.
- Los barcos de Greenpeace con los que protestan allá por los mares, con qué se mueven, ¿con vinagre y bicarbonato?
- ¿Por qué siguen en contra de los transgénicos?

Sólo saben poner barreras a la ciencia y la mejora en la calidad de vida de las personas. Sus posiciones maximalistas, sus dogmas, alejados de toda realidad científica, por más que la ciencia se los refute. Lo de salvar ballenas, denunciar vertidos y agresiones contra el medio ambiente está muy bien, pero hay muchas otras acciones de esta y otras organizaciones ecologistas que son indefendibles. Para muestra, el sopapo que le dieron más de 100 premios Nobel este verano a Greenpeace. Me fio más del criterio de 100 científicos que de los que se cuelgan de un edifico, de una torre de refrigeración, o de los que te organizan 'carreras zombies'...




> http://www.publico.es/ciencias/mas-c...-arremete.html
> 
> Publicado: 01.07.2016 09:21
> 
> *Más de un centenar de premios Nobel arremete contra Greenpeace por su oposición a los transgénicos. 
> 
> En una durísima carta impulsada por el Nobel de Medicina Phillip Sharp, los científicos acusan a la ONG ecologista de "crimen contra la humanidad" por "su campaña contra los transgénicos en general y el arroz dorado en particular".*

----------

Jonasino (04-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

> - Dicen querer luchar contra el cambio climático, y su primer objetivo es acabar contra la nuclear, su santo grial.


No es su santo grial pero desde luego este punto es evidente. La nuclear creció dentro de la guerra fría y como respuesta rápida a la manipulación de los precios de la energía por parte de la OPEP. Nada meditado a medio plazo sobre las consecuencias de su uso tanto económicas como ambientales. Desaparecida la guerra fría y existiendo nuevas tecnologías más competitivas para la generación de energía, no tiene ningún sentido su uso. Es una tecnología cara, ambientalmente peligrosa y dañina. No hacen falta muchos motivos para detestarla. Su falta de seguridad es evidente.




> - Quieren renovables, pero es proyectarse cualquier presa o una hidroeléctrica y se ponen histéricos. ¿En qué quedamos?


Es que hasta las tecnologías renovables pueden ser dañinas, lo que hace falta es hacer las cosas bien y pensando en todos los aspectos medioambientales. Habrá unas presas que estén bien diseñadas y otras que no. Como en todos los aspectos de la vida. No es mi intención vanagloriar ni formo parte de ellas pero reconozco que gracias a organizaciones como Greenpeace, por la concienciación que realizan a la comunidad, hoy en día tenemos mucha mas seguridad en los alimentos, en nuestros ríos, mares, y se evitan graves problemas de salud, deterioro ambiental, etc.




> - Se investiga para buscar una fuente de energía limpia e inagotable, pero también están en contra de la fusión nuclear.


Vuelvo a lo mismo que anteriormente se comentó. Es que hay desarrollos que se hacen bien y otros que no. Lo que se está haciendo del ITER es una salvajada, eso no es investigar, ni se le parece, está muy verde y se están metiendo millones y millones para nada, recuerda las subvenciones a la fotovoltaica iniciales? pues algo parecido, si le parecieron mal aquellas, esto es más de lo mismo. Sigue siendo contaminante y poco eficiente, se tiene que desarrollar mucho y no es esa la forma.




> - Los barcos de Greenpeace con los que protestan allá por los mares, con qué se mueven, ¿con vinagre y bicarbonato?


Hay que adaptarse, no nos pasemos de puristas o les exijamos más de lo que se puede hacer con unos escasos recursos. (Tomar un poco de sal no es dañino si se hace por un buen fin. Tomar sal a cucharadas te mata.) 




> - ¿Por qué siguen en contra de los transgénicos?
> 
> Sólo saben poner barreras a la ciencia y la mejora en la calidad de vida de las personas. Sus posiciones maximalistas, sus dogmas, alejados de toda realidad científica, por más que la ciencia se los refute. Lo de salvar ballenas, denunciar vertidos y agresiones contra el medio ambiente está muy bien, pero hay muchas otras acciones de esta y otras organizaciones ecologistas que son indefendibles. Para muestra, el sopapo que le dieron más de 100 premios Nobel este verano a Greenpeace. Me fio más del criterio de 100 científicos que de los que se cuelgan de un edifico, de una torre de refrigeración, o de los que te organizan 'carreras zombies'...


dieron respuesta y me parece bastante correcta:

referencia: http://www.greenpeace.org/espana/es/...-transgenicos/

Es más por influencia e intereses de USA, de donde parten la mayoría de los cientificos que lo firman, y no quieren más que exportar sus productos. Europa, que busca más seguridad alimentaria, al igual que se hace con las medicinas, tampoco está de acuerdo en su uso. Quiere decir esto que Europa está en contra de la ciencia, es demasiado dogmática o simplemente se buscan mayores garantías?. No sé, pregúntele al sr. Jonasino  que también pensaría que impedían el desarrollo científico en sus estudios, todo tiene un límite y unos tiempos de desarrollo. Lo del hambre y el arroz....no deja de ser una excusa.

----------


## Jonasino

En fin ..... fin.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Magistral artículo del doctor Fernández Ordoñez desmontando una vez más las mentiras del informe de Greenpeace que el sr. termopar nos presentó en este hilo. El cierre de las centrales nucleares no es ninguna oportunidad económica y social.




> http://www.desdeelexilio.com/2017/02...-crea-riqueza/
> *
> No, cerrar las nucleares no crea empleo ni riqueza*
> 
> escrito por Manuel Fernández Ordoñez 22 febrero, 2017 
> 
> No deja de sorprenderme cómo los seres humanos reeditamos debates o hacemos afirmaciones que llevan refutadas décadas o incluso siglos. La falacia de que la destrucción crea riqueza es una de esas afirmaciones que, de tanto en cuanto, surgen cual ave fénix generalmente alentadas desde algún púlpito de autoproclamada superioridad moral. Ya Bastiat, hace más de 150 años, demostró la verdad a medias de esta argumentación con el ejemplo del cristal roto.
> 
> En esta historia, un pequeño granuja arroja una piedra a la luna de una panadería, haciéndola añicos. La gente, congregándose en las inmediaciones, comenta la mala suerte del panadero hasta que una persona dice: “bueno, al menos esto supondrá una ganancia para el cristalero”. De hecho, cuando el panadero pague al cristalero los 400 € que cuesta la nueva luna, éste dispondrá de ese dinero que gastará en otros establecimientos cuyos dueños, a su vez, consumirán en otros establecimientos. La riqueza correrá como una ola por el sistema económico de tal suerte que el granuja que arrojó la piedra poco más que es un benefactor público en lugar de un vulgar macarra. Si esto fuera cierto, entenderán ustedes que estaríamos todo el día destrozando cosas y seríamos un país de una riqueza inigualable.
> ...

----------

Jonasino (23-feb-2017),pablovelasco (23-feb-2017),perdiguera (22-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

Magistral?  Pero si es una alegoría infumable llena de falsedades y símiles que ni en sueños se le parecen. Un espejo que distorsiona la realidad torticeramente.

PD: Sr. Perdiguera, antes de agradecer semejante bodrio, léalo de nuevo,  que creo no lo ha asimilado bien.

----------


## perdiguera

Qué narices le importará a un trol lo que yo haga o deshaga. Bueno, es que es un trol y ya se sabe, los troles son así.
Por si alguien desconoce la definición que hace Wikipedia de la palabra trol, la copio a continuación.

_"En la jerga de Internet, un trol, plural troles (del inglés troll), describe a una persona que publica mensajes provocadores, irrelevantes o fuera de tema en una comunidad en línea, como ser un foro de discusión, sala de chat, comentarios de blog, o similar, con la principal intención de molestar o provocar una respuesta emocional negativa en los usuarios y lectores, con fines diversos (incluso por diversión) o, de otra manera, alterar la conversación normal en un tema de discusión, logrando que los mismos usuarios se enfaden y se enfrenten entre sí. Según la Universidad de Indiana son una comunidad en aumento. El trol puede crear mensajes con diferente tipo de contenido como groserías, ofensas, mentiras difíciles de detectar, con la intención de confundir y ocasionar sentimientos encontrados en los demás."_

----------

F. Lázaro (25-feb-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

> Magistral?  Pero si es una alegoría infumable llena de falsedades y símiles que ni en sueños se le parecen. Un espejo que distorsiona la realidad torticeramente.


El Dr. Cagahilos en estado puro. ¡Welcome home¡

----------


## perdiguera

Desde el 29-01-2017 a las 16:22 ya no soy moderador, tan solo sectario amoral.
Por otra parte insulto típico de trol.

----------


## perdiguera

> Por mi parte, sigo pensando que tiene más de lo segundo que de lo primero, cada día se puede ver; pero claro, no tengo la clase ni los privilegios que usted ostenta para poder decirlo con total libertad


¿Por qué miente? Ya no reconoce lo que escribe. Le he dado día y hora, solo tiene que buscarlo en sus escritos.
Claro, no se acuerda, de lo que no quiere. No lo corrija ahora, que a Ud le gusta mucho eso. Típico comportamiento de trol.

----------


## perdiguera

Tipica respuesta de un trol

----------


## ben-amar

Me despera ver que sigue habiendo gente que, con sus intervenciones, se empeñan en empañar y desacreditar el foro.

----------

frfmfrfm (13-mar-2017)

----------

